# what is the % chance of conceiving naturally with an fsh of 9.8 iu/l ?



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

what is the % chance of conceiving naturally with an fsh of 9.8 iu/l,  lh 6.4 miu/l and 4.8 pmol amh and afc of 9,just wandered if anyone had similar figures and maybe told by a professional their chances? I'm 37,38 in november with one child conceived naturally in 2006.


----------

